
Two aspects of addiction keep people hooked on cigarettes - mkraus
https://www.pocketcoach.co/blog/the-two-faces-of-addiction-how-cigarettes-keep-you-hooked/
======
mkraus
psychological + physical dependence conspire to make addiction hard to shake
off for many people

